# House Battery problems



## ICam08 (Nov 23, 2009)

I have a 2008 Itasca Cambria 26B. My house batteries are NAPA #8240 (BCI #24DC). Batteries were fully charged when left RV park. Stopped to check out some sights. Turned on the over head fan and opened a window to more air for cats in RV. We were gone about 2-1/2 hours. Came back and fan was still running. Turned off fan and pushed button to start generator. Everything was dead. Generator would not start, level lights were very dim, no lights would come on, refrig went off propane. I don't know what happened. Did I drain the house batteries down that low? Drove back home. Batteries did not seem to charge. Check water level in batteries, OKAY. Meter reading 12.4 volts. Plugged in shore power and left to charge for 3 days. Turn off shore power still the same, not a thing is working. The batteries are only 18 months old. Do you think that they are bad? I am going to get a Hydrometer to check the SG of each cell to see if I have a dead cell or two. What do I need to do?

I need help. Thanks, RON


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Re: House Battery problems

I sure hope it's not your batteries. I just put in 2 new NAPA batteries this passed May and I hope they last longer than 18 months. I will ck my water level when I get over the flu that I now.


----------



## Triple E (Nov 23, 2009)

Re: House Battery problems

April 2008, I bought the best battery offered.  Last Saturday the battery was drained.  Check water level, ok. Charged for about an hour and the battery charged up.  Sunday, the same thing.  Monday, today, took the battery back and had them check it.  One cell is dead.  Good thing the battery had a 24 month warranty.  They took the dead battery and gave me a new battery.  Hopefully you have the 24 month warranty and not the 18 month.  I hope you have the same luck.    



 :8ball:


----------



## LEN (Nov 23, 2009)

Re: House Battery problems

With 12.4 volts at rest I'm guessing that the one cell bad or short under load.

LEN


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

Re: House Battery problems

yes very true ,, Len ,, but one other thing for the OP ,, load test them also ,, the hydrometer is the best ,, but sounds to me like u have some sulfation going on ,, and the batts won't take u ful charge anymore ,, but let  us know back on the hydro test   :approve:


----------



## Scavenger (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: House Battery problems

Do RV's generally have battery discharge protection to keep the batteries from draining too low?


----------



## LEN (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: House Battery problems

I would say no, as the only thing I have seen along this line is the autostart gen system.

LEN


----------



## Bonnieb (Dec 12, 2020)

ICam08 said:


> I have a 2008 Itasca Cambria 26B. My house batteries are NAPA #8240 (BCI #24DC). Batteries were fully charged when left RV park. Stopped to check out some sights. Turned on the over head fan and opened a window to more air for cats in RV. We were gone about 2-1/2 hours. Came back and fan was still running. Turned off fan and pushed button to start generator. Everything was dead. Generator would not start, level lights were very dim, no lights would come on, refrig went off propane. I don't know what happened. Did I drain the house batteries down that low? Drove back home. Batteries did not seem to charge. Check water level in batteries, OKAY. Meter reading 12.4 volts. Plugged in shore power and left to charge for 3 days. Turn off shore power still the same, not a thing is working. The batteries are only 18 months old. Do you think that they are bad? I am going to get a Hydrometer to check the SG of each cell to see if I have a dead cell or two. What do I need to do?
> 
> I need help. Thanks, RON


I bought 2 batteries from napa and the next day they were dead took them back to napa come to find out the cells where no good so they gave me new ones. It might be the same thing see if they will charge on a battery charger if they don't  take them back to any napa the warranties usually good for a year they will give you new ones at no cost.


----------

